# Yay!  Watermelon soap!



## kwahlne (Jul 27, 2008)

Unmolded today...


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 27, 2008)

I have a weakness for watermelon soap! Awesome job!


----------



## Godiva (Jul 27, 2008)

Very nice!  What are the black dots?


----------



## kwahlne (Jul 27, 2008)

Thank you, thank you!  I really love how this one turned out.     



			
				Godiva said:
			
		

> Very nice!  What are the black dots?



The black dots are black sesame seeds!


----------



## divaxtrema (Jul 28, 2008)

Awe!!  I love this so much!!  Fantastic job!!  What kind of soap do you make!
Fantastic job once again....I would like to try this with MP sometime...unfortunately MP is all I have done so far....


----------



## pepperi27 (Jul 28, 2008)

Very Beautiful job!


----------



## Lane (Jul 28, 2008)

Awesome! Love it ♥ Watermelon is one of my FAV scents...


----------



## divaknitting (Jul 28, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## digit (Jul 28, 2008)

Fabulous!!!!!    

Digit


----------



## kwahlne (Jul 28, 2008)

divaxtrema said:
			
		

> Awe!!  I love this so much!!  Fantastic job!!  What kind of soap do you make!
> Fantastic job once again....I would like to try this with MP sometime...unfortunately MP is all I have done so far....



This is my CP soap.  I am so proud!    

Thanks to all of you for your wonderful comments!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jul 28, 2008)

Kristin, they look fantastic!  Did you use your new TOG mold?


----------



## kwahlne (Jul 28, 2008)

Soapmaker Man said:
			
		

> Kristin, they look fantastic!  Did you use your new TOG mold?



Thanks Paul!

I did not use the TOG mold for this one.  I used another previously purchased log mold.  I DID use my awesome 8-wire cutter, however, and also the TOG planer!  I love them all!

I used my TOG slab mold this weekend as well, for a first attempt at re-batch.  Not so sure if I like the re-batched look...maybe I did it wrong, but it just looks like poopie.  I did the crock-pot method.  Next time I will try boil-in-a-bag.  It was only my second time using my TOG slab mold and those babies just popped right out so easily!  Can't wait to try a good swirl in the slab mold, hopefully this coming weekend!


----------



## spotts71 (Jul 28, 2008)

wow I love that soap! did you scent each layer different or did you scent the whole batch and just pull out the different amounts to color? Did you allow it to gel? If yes what type of color did you use to hold such a great color?

wow sorry for all the questions? I just haven't had much luck with colors. Not giving up though!


----------



## kwahlne (Jul 28, 2008)

spotts71 said:
			
		

> wow I love that soap!


Thanks, Spotts!



			
				spotts71 said:
			
		

> did you scent each layer different or did you scent the whole batch and just pull out the different amounts to color?


The whole thing is scented with watermelon.



			
				spotts71 said:
			
		

> Did you allow it to gel?


  Yes



			
				spotts71 said:
			
		

> If yes what type of color did you use to hold such a great color?


  For the pink, I used ultramarine pink with a pinch of red iron oxide.  I added titanium oxide to make the white part more white, and I used green chromium oxide for the green... 

Soap is yet to be tested, so I don't know yet if it lathers white...!



			
				spotts71 said:
			
		

> wow sorry for all the questions? I just haven't had much luck with colors. Not giving up though!


Not a problem at all!


----------



## chrisinflorida (Jul 28, 2008)

Beautiful soap.

Chris


----------



## mandolyn (Jul 29, 2008)

cooooooooooooool!! 8)


----------



## PixieWick (Jul 30, 2008)

Fantastic !

What is gelling soap?


----------



## spotts71 (Jul 30, 2008)

hey thanks for the info--- this may be a dumb question but are are those a powder type of color? Do you add them as powders or do you mix with oo or another type of oil then mix into soap?


----------



## kwahlne (Jul 30, 2008)

PixieWick said:
			
		

> Fantastic !
> 
> What is gelling soap?



Gel is  allowing the soap to heat up by keeping it insulated to go through a gel phase before unmolding.

Some soapers choose to not let it go through the gel phase by quickly cooling the soap while in the mold.


----------



## kwahlne (Jul 30, 2008)

spotts71 said:
			
		

> hey thanks for the info--- this may be a dumb question but are are those a powder type of color? Do you add them as powders or do you mix with oo or another type of oil then mix into soap?



Yes, these are powders that I purchased from WSP.  I purchased the oil-soluble version, so I mix the powder with a little bit of my oils from the pot and then I add this back to the batter after mixing the lye/water into the soap.

Hope this helps!


----------



## dagnukem (Jul 30, 2008)

wow - that looks great! I'm impressed!    What is CP?


----------



## IanT (Aug 2, 2008)

that is great....great job....


----------



## kwahlne (Aug 2, 2008)

dagnukem said:
			
		

> wow - that looks great! I'm impressed!    What is CP?



THANKS!

CP is the abbreviation for "Cold Process" soaping method.  It is the method that does not add additional heat other than the natural reaction of combining the ingredients.


----------



## Deda (Aug 2, 2008)

Hey lady, I just love those soaps!  I'm really pressed for the sunflower seeds!  I must have come back and looked 10 times!


----------



## zajanatural (Aug 3, 2008)

Yum!


----------



## brian0523 (Aug 4, 2008)

Haha that's awesome!!!!


----------



## kwahlne (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks All!!


----------



## divaxtrema (Aug 5, 2008)

Well thank you for the inspiration!!!
   I made my own Watermelon Soaps today using MP.  Much easier for me since I haven't learnt anything else yet.  They don't look as nice as yours but they look like a slice of watermelon never the less....


----------



## brian0523 (Aug 7, 2008)

kwahlne - how do you get the two bottom layers to stay separate and not mix?  I tried this once and it ended up a mess.

Do you pour those two layers down at a thick trace and then smooth it out with a spatula?


----------



## kwahlne (Aug 7, 2008)

brian0523 said:
			
		

> kwahlne - how do you get the two bottom layers to stay separate and not mix?  I tried this once and it ended up a mess.
> 
> Do you pour those two layers down at a thick trace and then smooth it out with a spatula?



Hi Brian,

I pour the first layer in at about medium to thick trace and jiggle the mold around to smooth it out.  I let it sit for a few minutes while I'm stirring the other two colors.  When I think the green bottom is thick enough, I take a spoon and dribble a small drop of white batter to see if it sinks.  If no, I gently spoon this layer in and then jiggle around to smooth it out.  I wait a few more minutes and do the same for the last layer.

HTH!


----------



## doolittle (Aug 8, 2008)

Awesome,  I love the look.


----------



## jcandleattic (Aug 11, 2008)

kwahlne said:
			
		

> I pour the first layer in at about medium to thick trace and jiggle the mold around to smooth it out.  I let it sit for a few minutes while I'm stirring the other two colors.  When I think the green bottom is thick enough, I take a spoon and dribble a small drop of white batter to see if it sinks.  If no, I gently spoon this layer in and then jiggle around to smooth it out.  I wait a few more minutes and do the same for the last layer.
> 
> HTH!



That's normally what I do with all of my layered soaps also.  

Yours are fabulous. It's an inspiration for sure!!


----------



## kwahlne (Aug 11, 2008)

Thank you so much!!


----------



## meliblom (Aug 12, 2008)

Gorgeous soap. It looks so yummy.


----------



## cambree (Aug 16, 2008)

Watermelons are the best things about summer, and these soaps are a beautiful reminder.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Aug 18, 2008)

kwahlne said:
			
		

> Unmolded today...



I know I'm kinda late chiming in here, but those are just too darn cute to not tell ya so!  Did the pic just turn out lookin all purple(ish) or is your watermelon actually purple?  I do love these soapies, they are sooo cute, purple or pink!


----------



## kwahlne (Aug 18, 2008)

jadiebugs1 said:
			
		

> I know I'm kinda late chiming in here, but those are just too darn cute to not tell ya so!  Did the pic just turn out lookin all purple(ish) or is your watermelon actually purple?  I do love these soapies, they are sooo cute, purple or pink!



Thanks, jadiebugs!

I think they look a little purpley in the picture.  They are actually a kind of dark pink, really.  I love them too!  I will finally use one tonight!


----------



## Black soap n candle lady (Aug 26, 2008)

Time to take a bite, I mean a bath! Yum!


----------

